# VLC-Player spielt Videos zu schnell ab!



## similette (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstma….
Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen:
VLC-Player und auch S.T.A.L.K.E.R. laeuft bei mir zu schnell!
 Ich habe es anfangs noch normal spielen koennen, doch als ich gestern an den rechner ging lief ploetzlich das spiel viel zu schnell. Auch das intro lief mit mindestens 3facher geschwindigkeit, wobei der sound hinterherhinkte.
Ich habe den rechner erst seit 2 wochen, es ist ein:
amd x2 +4400
1gig ddr2 ram 
256mb geforce 7600gt
Mein bios und auch sonst alle treiber sind auf neuestem stand, directx 9.0c ebenfalls. Ich habe das spiel bereits deinstalliert und wieder aufgespielt, nichts hat sich veraendert. 
Ich hatte das problem anfangs auch mit dem VLC-Player; wenn ich in diesem einen film anschauen wollte lief der viel zu schnell. Ich habe ihn dann deinstalliert und neu installiert und dann lief er wieder. Jetzt allerdings habe ich auch beim Vlc-player das problem wieder.
Ich habe dem spiel dann mal nur einen cpu-kern zugewiesen, hat auch nichts geholfen. Ich verstehe vor allem nicht warum das so ploetzlich kommt, anfangs hat ja alles noch funktioniert.
Hat jemand einen rat?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dimebag (7. Juli 2007)

Macht VLC das bei allen Videoformaten? Und: hast du neue Codecs installiert?


Zu STALKER kann ich leider nichts sagen, da fällt mir nichts ein...


----------



## docsnyder08 (7. Juli 2007)

sind bei stalker "nur" die videos zu schnell? oder auch im spiel selbst?

falls nur die videos, würde ich auch auf codecs tippen. ansonsten schätze ich mal auf irgendein problem mit dualcore.
in letzter zeit irgendetwas neues an software installiert, was probleme gemacht haben könnte?


----------



## Dimebag (7. Juli 2007)

docsnyder08 am 07.07.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> sind bei stalker "nur" die videos zu schnell? oder auch im spiel selbst?
> 
> falls nur die videos, würde ich auch auf codecs tippen.


Die Sache ist, dass VLC die installierten codecs eigentlich ja ignorieren sollte  aber man weiß ja nie *g*


----------



## docsnyder08 (7. Juli 2007)

Dimebag am 07.07.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 07.07.2007 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt eigentlich auch wieder


----------

